# First time moving from bowl to tank---advice?



## CathySue (Aug 25, 2011)

So, I want to be a good mom to my boy Casanova. I have him in a 1.5 gallon bowl right now and will be moving him into a 10 gallon aquarium. He is going from a habitat without heater and filter to one that has both. What are some ways that I can make this a safe and successful transition?


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

First off welcome to the forum. As for you question. First off have the 10 gallon run for a couple days. You want to make sure your filter is working and heater is holding temperature. When you put your little guy in, I would put him an a plastic baggie and float him in the 10 gallon for about fifteen minutes. While floating you should add a little of the 10 gallon water into the plastice bag. You can do that every couple of minutes. When you are ready to put him in don't pour the water and all into the new tank. Net him then put him in the 10 gallon. Leave the lights off for the first day and just let him get use to the new surroundings


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

What Tony said, except you can just put the fish in a plastic container filled with bowl water, and gradually introduce tank water until after about 20 minutes, then you can release the fish.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe this isn't the place to ask, but I thought releasing all the water he was in was beneficial for acclimation?!?


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

@Laki

I doubt 1.5 gallons of water in a 10 gallon tank will do a lot to help the fish acclimate. Also the current water could have diseases in and stuff. It's unlikely, but it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh I see. Man, I've been adding all the water bc I figured if there's good bacteria in it it will settle well.. Now I feel foolish. I think my mom taught me that one! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad to help! Practically all the bacteria lives in the filter, and there is a very small amount in the gravel, on the decorations etc. If you don't have a filter, that's why water changes are so important.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL and god knows I've been religious on the cleaning!!!


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

From what I recall, OFL also mentioned to make sure your fish adjusts well to the tank because of the weight the betta has to carry with its large fins. When you think about it, it does make sense. Bettas that are sold in pet stores are man made and bred to have large and luxurious fins, therefore, there should be things to consider. You can imagine what it would be like to be used to a smaller space like a 1.5g with weighted fins like that, and then suddenly you find yourself in a large 10g, with a filter to boot. I'm not saying it's not doable, just like OFL said, it's a matter of making sure your fish adapts to its environment and doesn't struggle or start ripping up its tail or anything ill. Just make sure when you finally add your betta to the tank, monitor him and make sure he seems to be well adjusted. If anything, (this is my opinion, of course. Dunno if it's true, but it makes sense) I think having something like a leaf hammock or the betta log for your betta would be a good idea. I mean, some fish don't like it, but there are others that do. It would also give your betta a spot to rest near the top of the water. Bettas are, from what I recall, more adapted to shallow water. If your tank is more tall than it is long, then it could do your betta some good to actually have a spot to rest on. Plus he's closer to the surface, so when he needs to go up for air, the surface is right there ^.^ But yeah, I hope that helps, if anything...


----------



## CathySue (Aug 25, 2011)

You all are very helpful! Thank you!!


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

Is your heater adjustable? If so, I would start out with it set just a degree or so warmer than the water he is in now and then increase it a little every day. 

if it is not adjustable, I'm not sure what the best way to deal with it is. The acclimation process that others have described will help, but it could still be a big change.

Kumi


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

have cycled the 10g's filter before hand


----------

